# Zoloft-emotionless and no motivation problems-[SOLVED]



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

i am talking zoloft of about 2 months.i have been disgionised with ocd with depression so doctor put me on zoloft 50mg then 100mg.
after 2 3 weeks i slightly improved being obsessed and depressed.i am feeling good with that
but my study is going down because zoloft make me somewhat little emotionless (not like paxil)and no motivation,which is making problem in studying physics and 
solving complex physics problem.....
so i decided to figure it out....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I buy some psychology and neurology academic books from store and understanding how human mind works....i ve read->social psychology,change your brain change your life,positive psychology,50 psychology question.
i took 1 month for my research and i get the solution.
the real fact is that SSRI like Zoloft after talking long time increases serotonin tremendously,so you no longer depressed as depression is associated with serotonin.but in process of increasing serotonin in brain another chemical called dopamine decreased(which is for motivation,alert and happiness)as serotonin and dopamine are inversely related.....
so i concluded that adding dopaminergic drug should balace these chemicals...
so i try it out...
i buyed wellbutrin 150 SR,which is atypical anti depressing medicine which doesnt work on serotonin but instead its work on dopamine.
so after doing self-practical with wellbutrin+zoloft i found this:>\
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Before (only in zoloft)* 
1-no orgasm and sex life. 
2-no motivation at all. 
3-emotionless feeling. 
4-feeling of emptiness in brain. 
5-sleepy. 
6-insanely careless. 
7-problem in studying. 
8-less friend conversation. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* After(zoloft+wellbutrin)* 
1-Satisfactory orgasm not fully. 
2-motivation is insanely high like i become over-confident sometimes. 
3-70% decrease in emotionless feeling 
4-New ideas and thought are circling in my head not negative one.
 5-i only slept 6 hour in 24... 
6-i m on scheduled.
7-Very high interest in study and no problem.
8-very good social life with many friends.

after this you may get idea................that Zoloft + wellbutrin helps


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I always read of people having Zoloft affect their motivation and emotions. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones because I've never had these problems, despite being on a very high dose.


----------



## Focus123 (Aug 30, 2013)

I take the combination of Zoloft and Wellbutrin too. Likewise my dosage of Wellbutrin is also 150mg. From what I've researched, Wellbutrin, at a low dosage, is commonly prescribed by doctors to counter act the side effects of an antidepressant (like one of the SSRIs, such as Zoloft). However, if you go higher than 150, Wellbutrin can act more as an antidepressant to battle depression, and it will more than likely,augment your anxiety if you suffer GAD.

Glad you're feeling better.

You may want to look into Fish Oil (Omega3) and Gingko Biloba, as they also assist with Zoloft in managing depression, anxiety and sexual side effects. My psychiatrist has approved them with my use of Zoloft. 

Of course, as with taking any additional supplements with your current medication, get permission from your doctor on the correct dosage levels that he would recommend, and whether he feels those supplements are a good match at this point in time.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah these 2 are a good combo, though it works on norepinephrine more than dopamine. Not even sure if it works to a significant degree on dopamine at 150 mg.

I tried it with my zoloft, but last time it made me more depressed though I felt good and motivated.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> Yeah these 2 are a good combo, though it works on norepinephrine more than dopamine. Not even sure if it works to a significant degree on dopamine at 150 mg.
> 
> I tried it with my zoloft, but last time it made me more depressed though I felt good and motivated.


Yah I don't think it even touches dopamine at that dose. The actual studies where it showed slight dopamine increase was at 600mg+ the initial studies done by the company. After it was released people were getting seizures and they had to re-release it at lower doses.

It is likely norepinephrine. Although the norepinephrine transporter is also responsible for some dopamine so i'm sure there's that factor.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn does this mean that taking as SSRI will always lead to less dopamine? But what if you also need dopamine? How can a doctor not warn you about this? :mum


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Damn does this mean that taking as SSRI will always lead to less dopamine? But what if you also need dopamine? How can a doctor not warn you about this? :mum


Well it's really because of receptors like 5-ht2c and 5-ht6 being activated by serotonin. If you combine SSRI with a blocker like olanzapine or even mirtazapine it doesn't really happen.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it the same issue with SNRI? 
I'd be scared of zyprexa. Then I'd rather take mirtazapin. But how much would you have to take of it?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Is it the same issue with SNRI?
> I'd be scared of zyprexa. Then I'd rather take mirtazapin. But how much would you have to take of it?


mirtazapine 30-45mg. Though mirtazapine doesn't block 5-ht6. As everyone who uses zyprexa mentions, the cognition/focus increases and this is due to 5-ht6 antagonism. You only need 5mg for olanzapine. Usually no bad effects from this dose. I mean I got low blood sugar but it's one of those things. I mean Parnate also comes with low blood sugar side effect but i'm not getting it.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

I lost movitation with zoloft too, same with prozac, and still hoping effexor helps me. I was on wellbutrin for less then a month and my psychiatrist took me off them because they can increase my anxiety.


----------



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

hey guys what about adding modafinil at zoloft


----------

